# xtreme or element?



## commander 318 (Feb 13, 2011)

that depends on whether you want a solo cam or a hybrid cam system. id buy the matthews cause its good and its cheaper. dont listen to me though get some more people to talk. i a bowtech fan myself.


----------



## ronjuan (Mar 1, 2011)

*Both are nice !*

Purchased a Hoyt Carbon Element, then two weeks later I won a Mathews Z7 Extreme which I am giving to my best friend. Both bows are sweet!!!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Shot them both, got a element.... just liked it better.


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

i will make this real easy for ya....buy both like me:shade: In all seriousness they are both awesome bows. I got an element earlier this year and then shortly after sold my z7. I just missed the "z" platform so much I picked up an extreme yesterday. The element is light, well balnced, a great shooter and has as advertised speed ratings. Negatives....the finish has a little to be desired but i understand carbon can be fickle to paint and the price tag is steep. Obviously I thought it was worth it, I bought one. The xtreme is a great all around hunting bow. Its a heck of a shooter especially for how short it is. Im glad I have both


----------

